# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  مشاهده مغناطيس عجيب کوانتومي توسط فيزيکدانان براي نخستين بار

## khatereh 2

فيزيکدانان مؤسسه فدرال فناوري سوئيس با استفاده از اتم‌هاي فوق سرد ، شاهد پديده عجيب موسوم به مغناطيس کوانتومي براي نخستين بار شدند که رفتار اتم‌ها را زماني که مانند آهنرباهاي ريز عمل مي‌کنند، توضيح مي‌دهد.
مغناطيس کوانتومي کمي با مغناطيس مرسوم متفاوت است؛ چراکه اتمها از خصوصيتي موسوم به چرخش برخوردارند که پله‌اي بوده يا در حالات از هم گسسته است و معمولا بالا و پايين ناميده مي‌شوند.
اين در حاليست که مشاهده رفتار اتم‌ها بسيار سخت است؛ از آن جهت که نيازمند سرد کردن اتم تا دماي بسيار پائين و شناسايي راهي براي گرفتار کردن آن است.
يافته‌هاي اين دانشمندان که در مجله ساينس منتشر شده، همچنين درها را به سوي درک بهتر پديده‌هاي فيزيکي مانند ابررسانايي باز خواهد کرد که بنظر مي‌رسد با ويژگي‌هاي جمعي کوانتومي برخي مواد مرتبط باشد.
محققان بر روي چرخش اتمها تمرکز کردند چرا که اين ويژگي است که آهنرباها را مغناطيسي مي کند؛ اين امر از آن جهت است که تمام چرخشهاي اتمهاي درون يک آهنربا در يک مسير هستند.
اين دانشمندان براي دستيابي به يک ديدگاه واضح از رفتارهاي چرخشي اتمها مجبور بودند اتمهاي پتاسيم را تا دماي نزديک صفر مطلق سرد کنند. از اين راه، اختلالات تصادفي حرارتي که در اصل تابش زمينه و گرما هستند با تکان دادن اتمهاي پتاسيم از محل خود باعث اختلال در ديد نمي‌شدند.
محققان سپس يک شبکه نوري از پرتوهاي ليزر ايجاد کردند. اين پرتوها با يکديگر تداخل داشته و مناطقي از انرژي احتمالي بالا و پائين ايجاد کردند.
اتمهاي بدون بار خنثي در چاله‌هاي شبکه که مناطق انرژي پايين هستند قرار خواهند گرفت. هنگامي که شبکه ساخته شد، اتمها گاهي بطور تصادفي از کناره‌هاي چاهها تونل مي‌زنند چرا که ذات کوانتومي ذرات به آنها اجازه مي‌دهد در يک زمان در چندين جا بوده يا از ميزانهاي متفاوت انرژي برخوردار باشند.
عامل ديگري که محل اتم‌ها در شبکه نوري را تعيين مي‌کند، چرخش بالا يا پائين آنهاست. دو اتم اگر چرخش مشابه داشته باشند، نمي‌توانند در يک چاله قرار بگيرند. اين بدان معني است که اتمها از گرايش تونل زني در چاله‌ها با اتمهايي که گردش متفاوت دارند، برخوردار خواهند بود.
پس از مدتي، خطي از اتمهاي داراي الگوي چرخشي غير تصادفي بايد خودبخود ايجاد شود. اين نوع رفتار از مواد ديگر جهان قابل رويت که گرايش آنها مي‌تواند از طيف گسترده‌اي از قدرهاي مياني برخوردار باشد، متفاوت است. اين رفتار همچنين دليل غيرمغناطيسي بودن بيشتر چيزهاست؛ چرخشهاي الکترونهاي درون اتمها به شکل تصادفي گرايش داشته و يکديگر را خنثي ميکنند.
اين پژوهش قابليهايي را براي افزايش تعداد اتمها در يک شبکه و حتي ساخت سازه‌هاي شبکه‌اي دو بعدي از اتمها و حتي شبکه‌هاي هرمي ايجاد خواهد کرد.
اين که آيا نظمي که اين دانشمندان يافته‌اند قابل تعميم در مقياسهاسي بزرگتر بوده يا خير از اهميت زيادي برخوردار است؛ چراکه خود مغناطيس از چرخش‌هاي اتم‌ها در زمان خطي بودن همگي آنها ايجاد مي‌شود. معمولا اين چرخش‌ها بطور تصادفي مرتب شده‌اند؛ اما در دماهاي بسيار سرد و مقياس‌هاي کوچک، اين تغييرات و اين رفتار کوانتومي متفاوت رفتار خواهد کرد.

----------

